# Coffee Grinder



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

Does anybody know where I can find an old fashioned coffee grinder at? Started using the percolator coffee pot again that's why I'm asking.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Try e-bay.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Antique stores. You want to make sure that the one you buy is sturdy enough for regular use.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Lehmans has them. They are pricey but from what I've heard work very well.


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I've been looking. Will have to check them out. Next time I'm in Shipshewana I'm going to look around there too.


----------



## BKB HOMESTEAD (Mar 25, 2013)

I bought one at an antique store, ran white rice through it to clean it up, and I grind coffee in it all the time. You should be able to find one for under $25


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Check out Amazon. I have a couple on my wish list. Not as spendy as Lehmans, either.


----------



## Quercus21 (Nov 25, 2009)

If you can't find one, please check my site/store. I make reproductions of the old fashion coffee grinders. One of the styles I use just about every other day for the last 7 - 8 years. They are all burr grinders. 

Thanks


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

We really like our Kyocera hand grinder. We use it for percolating and french press.


http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/f2...g&matchtype=&gclid=CPCiiKfNj7gCFQ6a4AodjCUA4g


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

http://www.kitchenandcompany.com/search/?q=coffee+grinder


----------

